# External Hard Drive now crashes my computer every time



## bobwooderton (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm about to call it a day, pack up and go home. Just spen the whole night trying to figure this out. I recently installed os 10.6, upgraded to 10.62 and eveything ws still working fine. Then, without thinking, I ripped out my shuffle and plugged in my mirrored (software) raid array of 2 drives... I immediately got the dimmed screen/you must restart your computer in all languages-screen. Now, whenever I plug in the raid into the usb the computer's screen goes dim and I get the same error message in all languages. I've tried booting with the install disk, still crashes.

I have all my most important files on that drve... any help would be beyond amazing.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are these two separate drives that you plug in at the same time?


----------



## bobwooderton (Dec 31, 2009)

They are actually housed in a 2 drive enclosure. Not that any of that matters because pulling the shuffle out and plugging in the raid didn't break anything, I restored to 10.5.8 and it was working like a charm... Anyway, thanks for attempting to help, I will still try and figure out why it crashes 10.6/can't be read... they are formatted as Mac OS Extended (journaled) Though, eventually I will break down and copy it all to a FAT volume. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is rather weird. If you have a local Apple store, take it in to them and let them look at it. It may be something Apple needs to address with an update.


----------

